# ATV's what do you like?



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Whats your preference in four wheelers? I have a Yamaha kodiak. I have the older model not the automatic version. After driving the new Grizzly I really like that machine. I do plan on trading mine in next year for the Griz but will miss the charm of my ole Kodiak. I always liked shifting be it my truck or my quad. Yahma makes a tough quad. The only thing is I'll have to get a bigger truck for that monster,LOL. Born

------------------
If it's brown it's down. If it flies it dies.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Born since I use mine in the LP where you now can't ride anywhere for all practical purposes, I see no reason to spend all kinds of money on a nice one like yours. I have a beat up 86 Honda ATC 110. It gets the job done and if something happens to it, I'm not out much. I gave it a custom camo paint job years back. I should take a picture of it and post it here someday.


----------



## birddog (Jan 20, 2000)

I own the Yamaha Grizzly before that I owned a Yamaha Kodiak.After riding the grizz there will never be anything else.I have over sized 27 inch vampire tires and a winch on the front.Hardly ever have to use the four wheel drive.Hoping to buy my wife one this fall.In October I will have owned it 2 years and it has been trouble free.


----------

